# Real bad night.....



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

A few of my friends and I went out to the bars last night and my friend and I beat these guys in pool a few times in front of "their girls" well we started leaving and they followed. We were talking back and forth for a minute but nothing serious. There was 4 of them and they started sh*t, we got one down but these guys were alot bigger than us. They forced us to hold firecrackers in our hands by pinning us down. My hand is very burned, I was up all night in pain. I dont have medical so I couldn’t go to the ER or anything. I have about 3 huge blisters on my hand, I need to know if you guys have any tips on burns. Do you pop the blisters or just let them be, I'm just in a lot of pain. This isnt a joke, please any tips would help. I could probably post pics later


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cocksuckers!
Couldn't stand being "shown up" in front of their girls so they outnumbered you 2 to 1 and fucked you up.
I hate this sh*t.

As for the blisters, it's best to pop them if they're in a place (like your hand) where they will most likely tear on their own.

Sterilize a needle with alcohol and pierce the very edge of the blister and push out the fluid, then cover with a bandaid.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

please tell me you guys are like 12-13?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> Cocksuckers!
> Couldn't stand being "shown up" in front of their girls so they outnumbered you 2 to 1 and fucked you up.
> I hate this sh*t.
> 
> ...


Yeah man its bullshit, I was thinking about the whole needle thing also but I wasnt sure if I should wait a day or two to do so. I have work in a couple days and these blisters will definitly get in the way.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> please tell me you guys are like 12-13?


Actually my friend and I are 21 and 22 and these guys were in their late 20's early 30's.
[/quote]

holy hell. what are the punks in your are like? imagine being 30 and doing that. i bet they would get serious jail time due to that. 
im sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Much better to pierce and drain them than to have them tear on their own.

And be sure to cover with a bandaid or something... gotta keep that mofo clean.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I had severe second degree burn this summer, which reminds me I need to post pics, but don't pop the blisters. Wait a week, and then use sterilized scissors and cut it off. Then keep it covered for two to three weeks or even less depending on the severity of the burn.if you have or know someone with silverdine its medecine for Burns,get it,if not, pay the ten or so Dollars and get the neosporine with pain relief and nothing else. Good luck man.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, Neosporin is good for preventing infection.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

damn dude that's rough- next time fight dirty.

like pman said you never want to pop them unless they're in a place you're going to do it anyway


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Here is a quick pic, sorry for the quality I just took it fast with my bros camera.

Its hard to make out but the two blisters actually morphed into one huge one and one is hard to make out in the pic.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's a hell of a blister alright!









Yeah, that's a hell of a blister alright!









(Oops...)


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

pricks


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats bullshit man.

cant help with your blisters.

any chance you can get your own back. or maybe get the cops on their ass?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Those guys need a savage beating!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep I know how that feels. Do exactly as I said. After you cut it, showers will be miserable, but you have to keep it clean. Damn punks man.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I would Make them kill me before I would do that. Im Nobody's Bitch. That sucks Man But Honestly I think perhaps instead of Cowering You should have taken a good Beat down.

You Either be known as a p*ssy or Someone who Stood up for themselves and got the sh*t kicked out of them..
I highly Doubt they wanted to kill you.

Anyways , dont cut the blisters unless you know it will pop , dont forget the Neosporin.
PS> i would Destroy you in 9 Ball Pool lol


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

You better believe I would be waiting for them at the same bar with more of my friends in a week...They would be getting fire crackers held in the crack of their asses.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

amen brother.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

zippa said:


> You better believe I would be waiting for them at the same bar with more of my friends in a week...They would be getting fire crackers held in the crack of their asses.


LOL ass crackers


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

zippa said:


> You better believe I would be waiting for them at the same bar with more of my friends in a week...They would be getting fire crackers held in the crack of their asses.


I was just going to say i would find every person you know flash mob style, and be waiting with an M-100 for each of them to clinch between their ass cheeks.

Sorry bro, it sucks when people out-number you because they are pussies.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

shitty man... i just don't understand why guys that are around 30 years old would A) be carrying firecrackers while they are out for a night at the bar, and B) have the presence of mind during a fight to think of lighting them off in your hands while pinning you down. sounds like the weird kids that used to burn ants with a magnifying glass or pull the legs off of spiders during recess.

hopefully something like this doesn't happen again, but if it does, the ER is the place you go for treatment when you DON'T have insurance... you could even go right now if you want, you just may have to wait a long time.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

be happy you still have your skin. I had a big blister (not as big as yours) when I was working in the parts dept. I just drained it, gaused it and wrapped it up tight with one of the elastic med wraps healed pretty dang fast that way too.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Who the hell goes to the bars with firecrackers in the middle of December? These dudes sound like they were plannin' some kind of sh*t like this when they went out in the first place


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Right on Kr...

Yeah, I'm a big fan of draining the thing...
Otherwise, on the palm of the hand like that it's GONNA rupture...

I'd do what Kr said and drain it and wrap it.

p.s. IMO the "ER" is exactly that... the "Emergency Room."
Not for broken bones, concussions, cuts, scratches, blisters, tiny little piranha bites on the finger, etc.

Unless your life is on the line, it's not an "Emergency."

(Just my two cents.)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Go back next weekend with a bunch of your boys and pour gasoline on em man that's just fucked uptoo bad you don't live in Canada.. Free healthcare rocks


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah I'm actually going to the bar tonight to talk to the waitres's to see if they know the guys or not, I really dont feel like getting the cops involved though.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Avatar~God said:


> Yeah I'm actually going to the bar tonight to talk to the waitres's to see if they know the guys or not, I really dont feel like getting the cops involved though.


so what's your plan then? gonna find em and get some revenge or just let things be?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Wow-

Not sure how to respond to something like this........


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> Yeah I'm actually going to the bar tonight to talk to the waitres's to see if they know the guys or not, I really dont feel like getting the cops involved though.


so what's your plan then? gonna find em and get some revenge or just let things be?
[/quote]

I really dont know, but something has to be done ya know? I'm kind of afriad to get my revenge and I wind up getting in trouble with the cops. Odds are I wont ever see these guys again though, I'm at that bar twice a week and I've never seen them in there before.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Definitely don't go alone, that should go without saying for sure.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> Definitely don't go alone, that should go without saying for sure.


yeah man, and bring some bottle rockets or roman candles... if you get into a fireworks fight with them, at least you'll have the advantage of range


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> Definitely don't go alone, that should go without saying for sure.


yeah man, and bring some bottle rockets or roman candles... if you get into a fireworks fight with them, at least you'll have the advantage of range
[/quote]

Lmfao, thats what my friends and I were saying today haha


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> Definitely don't go alone, that should go without saying for sure.


yeah man, and bring some bottle rockets or roman candles... if you get into a fireworks fight with them, at least you'll have the advantage of range
[/quote]

Definitely use the roman candles. With their repeating capability, they are the SAW of the firecracker wars world. Use the powere wisely.

Seriously though, those guys are screwed up. They probably should have been ween off the tit earlier.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Yeah I'm actually going to the bar tonight to talk to the waitres's to see if they know the guys or not, I really dont feel like getting the cops involved though.


so what's your plan then? gonna find em and get some revenge or just let things be?
[/quote]

I really dont know, but something has to be done ya know? I'm kind of afriad to get my revenge and I wind up getting in trouble with the cops. Odds are I wont ever see these guys again though, I'm at that bar twice a week and I've never seen them in there before.
[/quote]

My honest opinion is to leave it alone at this point.
Ya got fucked with by some assholes and they got the best of you.
If you could have fought back at the time, that would have been the time to do it.
To go and try to seek revenge at this point would only be continuing a direction that can only lead to sh*t.

Ya really want my "Other" strong opinion?

Not to sound like an ass, but by the looks of your hand, you've never done anything more strenuous than type on a keyboard.
I recommend wrapping those delicate fingers around some weights, doing some MA training and conditioning yourself so that if (and when) something like this happens again, you can defend yourself.

There's not a single day that goes by that I don't smash my knuckles into a block of wood in order to build my 1st and 2nd knuckle to the point where I can punch through several boards at at time without breakage.
(Came in pretty damn handy when I punched out that guy's car window.)

Seriously man, prevention is the best "cure."
Get yourself conditioned.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Yeah I'm actually going to the bar tonight to talk to the waitres's to see if they know the guys or not, I really dont feel like getting the cops involved though.


so what's your plan then? gonna find em and get some revenge or just let things be?
[/quote]

I really dont know, but something has to be done ya know? I'm kind of afriad to get my revenge and I wind up getting in trouble with the cops. Odds are I wont ever see these guys again though, I'm at that bar twice a week and I've never seen them in there before.
[/quote]

*My honest opinion is to leave it alone at this point.*
Ya got fucked with by some assholes and they got the best of you.
If you could have fought back at the time, that would have been the time to do it.
To go and try to seek revenge at this point would only be continuing a direction that can only lead to sh*t.

Ya really want my "Other" strong opinion?

Not to sound like an ass, but by the looks of your hand, you've never done anything more strenuous than type on a keyboard.
I recommend wrapping those delicate fingers around some weights, doing some MA training and conditioning yourself so that if (and when) something like this happens again, you can defend yourself.

There's not a single day that goes by that I don't smash my knuckles into a block of wood in order to build my 1st and 2nd knuckle to the point where I can punch through several boards at at time without breakage.
(Came in pretty damn handy when I punched out that guy's car window.)

Seriously man, prevention is the best "cure."
Get yourself conditioned.
[/quote]

Did he just say that?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah I know pman, I work out 3-5 days a week deppending on work.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> Yeah I'm actually going to the bar tonight to talk to the waitres's to see if they know the guys or not, I really dont feel like getting the cops involved though.


so what's your plan then? gonna find em and get some revenge or just let things be?
[/quote]

I really dont know, but something has to be done ya know? I'm kind of afriad to get my revenge and I wind up getting in trouble with the cops. Odds are I wont ever see these guys again though, I'm at that bar twice a week and I've never seen them in there before.
[/quote]

*My honest opinion is to leave it alone at this point.*
Ya got fucked with by some assholes and they got the best of you.
If you could have fought back at the time, that would have been the time to do it.
To go and try to seek revenge at this point would only be continuing a direction that can only lead to sh*t.

Ya really want my "Other" strong opinion?

Not to sound like an ass, but by the looks of your hand, you've never done anything more strenuous than type on a keyboard.
I recommend wrapping those delicate fingers around some weights, doing some MA training and conditioning yourself so that if (and when) something like this happens again, you can defend yourself.

There's not a single day that goes by that I don't smash my knuckles into a block of wood in order to build my 1st and 2nd knuckle to the point where I can punch through several boards at at time without breakage.
(Came in pretty damn handy when I punched out that guy's car window.)

Seriously man, prevention is the best "cure."
Get yourself conditioned.
[/quote]

Did he just say that?








[/quote]

yeah, after all this time he still thinks we believe that story


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I was talking about the bold bit, only.

There's no reason to be ugly.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> I was talking about the bold bit, only.
> 
> There's no reason to be ugly.


not being ugly, just messing with pman -


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL I believe in ya P Man. Let it go, anything you do from here on out is premeditated.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


> Yeah I'm actually going to the bar tonight to talk to the waitres's to see if they know the guys or not, I really dont feel like getting the cops involved though.


so what's your plan then? gonna find em and get some revenge or just let things be?
[/quote]

I really dont know, but something has to be done ya know? I'm kind of afriad to get my revenge and I wind up getting in trouble with the cops. Odds are I wont ever see these guys again though, I'm at that bar twice a week and I've never seen them in there before.
[/quote]
Take the biggest toughest motherfuckers you know and deal with em dude.. That's the only way to deal with certain people.. They just don't learn any other way


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

That's gotta' be the biggest blister I ever saw man. Personally I'd go to the ER insurance or not but if you really want to take care of it on your own just make sure you keep it clean. You lost enough skin there that if it gets infected you stand a chance of losing your hand.
Did you call the cops? These guys not only attacked you but they seriously injured you dude. I'm not one to go whining to the authorities over a black eye or anything but these guys are some pretty sick fucks and need to be locked up.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you are worried about your hand, i would definitely call the police and at least file a report, that way, if you go to the doctor or emergency room and they find the guys that did it, you could potentially get your medical bills covered.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Pop it, Neosporin it, bandage it and move on I say...

f*ck the cops, f*ck the doctors and f*ck the guys who did it.

Chalk it up as "Life experience."


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I got a feeling that last night was a real bad night.

Yeah I agree with P-Man let it go. This is also why I hate going out on Fridays and Saturdays, too many tough guys looking for a fight and ruining a good time. Few weeks ago me and my brother and few other friends got into a fight and my brother almost got sliced open with a machete







one of my friends also looked like Quasimodo because he had a big ass bump over his eye.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's a pic taken this summer when my buddy (I've posted his cage fights on here before...) and I were in Phoenix.
We got in a fight with some dudes and Ruben got a black eye and I got my lip sliced open pretty good.
(The lip doesn't look that bad yet from the outside... it was sliced deep on the inside from my own teeth.
Got infected and man, that pus built up inside that cut and smelled like GARBAGE!

(I still have very hard scar tissue inside my lower lip which I can feel every minute of every day... tingles when ya touch it...)

When somebody gets the best of ya in a fight... ya just gotta take yer lumps.
Afterall, it's just a "Body..." and it's only going to last a lifetime.
Why worry about what condition it's in when the lease is up?

Like an old saying I heard one time goes:

Life is not to be lived carefully so that when you die you leave your body in 'perfect' condition.
Rather, why not come sliding into home plate at the end of it all, body all tattered and used up... yelling _"Man... what a ride!!"_

Bang it up, scar it up... and move on. Ya can't take it with ya!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Pop it, Neosporin it, bandage it and move on I say...
> 
> f*ck the cops, f*ck the doctors and f*ck the guys who did it.
> 
> Chalk it up as "Life experience."


i hate calling the cops and i have only done it a couple times in my life, but i didn't do it to get someone in trouble or to whine, i did it for the same reason that i am suggesting that he do it, which is to make sure you are covered for any costs that may arise as a result of someone else's stupid behavior. at the very least, he could file a report so that if his hand gets worse, he isn't stuck footing the bill.

i once decided to not to call the cops on some vandals and found some damage a few days after the fact (when there was no possible chance of finding out who did it) that ended up costing me a bunch of money. i also had a buddy that got sucker punched one night by some drunk dude at a bar and he decided to not call the cops either and after going to the doctor a few days later, he ended up with massive medical bills for surgery that was required to fix the damage to his eye and the area around it.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Pop it, Neosporin it, bandage it and move on I say...
> 
> f*ck the cops, f*ck the doctors and f*ck the guys who did it.
> 
> Chalk it up as "Life experience."


Piranha Man rarely has the right thing to say, but I'd listen to him this time.







If you go to the doctor/ER for a f*cking blister, you are wasting a lot of my tax money!

You got fucked with pretty hard. You didn't deserve that at all. Don't ever hold firecrackers in your hand again!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

If you decide not to go vigilante on these guys at the very least I would file a report and give their descriptions to the Po-Po..As a rule I would not go to the police but these guys did not just beat you up they went to far and you will feel like crap if you see someone really hurt by these guys antics in the news next week when you could have filed a report and possibly stopped anyone else from getting injured.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> Pop it, Neosporin it, bandage it and move on I say...
> 
> f*ck the cops, f*ck the doctors and f*ck the guys who did it.
> 
> Chalk it up as "Life experience."


Piranha Man rarely has the right thing to say, but I'd listen to him this time.







If you go to the doctor/ER for a f*cking blister, you are wasting a lot of my tax money!

You got fucked with pretty hard. You didn't deserve that at all. Don't ever hold firecrackers in your hand again!
[/quote]










_________________________

Well there ya go... several different bits of advice.
Pick the one that suits you the best and do it...

Keep us posted on how your hand's doing, will ya?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Correct me here as don't have a clue, if you get screwed over bad and end up in hospital with no medical and no money what do they do, throw you out on the street?

Don't pop it.

Go and see the police. It's what they are meant to be there for after all.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like aggravated assualt to me?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Get a bat and go kick there f*cking ass. I would have got my ass kicked at that age cause no way I'm holding firecrackers for nobody. Not your fault cause whatever a 30 year old is doing bullying someone is beyond me. 
Hope your hand gets better soon. Thought this thread was about getting ripped off or something.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Get a bat and go kick there f*cking ass. I would have got my ass kicked at that age cause no way I'm holding firecrackers for nobody. Not your fault cause whatever a 30 year old is doing bullying someone is beyond me.
> Hope your hand gets better soon. Thought this thread was about getting ripped off or something.


Yeah, that's what I thought at first too.









Thought "Burned" meant "Got taken in a deal" or something.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Avatar~God said:


>


E.T phone home


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id leave the dudes alone find their ol ladys and leave my dy no miiite! in their hand


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

Webber Vitamin E ointment

Works wonders for all minor skin problems, used it many many times!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

How's that blister doing by the way?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

So what's your game plan man?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How did they "make" you hold the fire crackers?
Did they Hold your hands or stand on you?
What scumbags?
Thats just unbelievable...they deserve to get it!~

I would go to the cops even though usually I wouldn't.
If your not comfortable handling anything yourself..
OR
You could let it be as a life experience that you will know how to get yourself out of if anything similiar happens.
Good luck with that.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Avatar~God said:


> Yeah I know pman, I work out 3-5 days a week deppending on work.


bro if you work out that often and youre still skinny you need to start eating more.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry for not being active in my own topic, I've just been busy and such. I ended up going to the hospital the next day because when I took the gauze off it looked horrible. They said I had a seviere chemical burn, they also told me I was extremely lucky. They said if it was just a little bit worse I would have lost feeling in my hand. They told me not to pop it because there are actually anti bodies in the puss that help heal it. I went to the bar that night and they actually know the guys, I guess they are banned from half the bars around here. Here is a pic of it that night before the hospital, sorry for the quality it was taken off my phone.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn that looks pretty bad if they know who the guy is you should go with the cops and press charges on this m**********r before he does to somone else


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It looks like it's doing better!

Man, sorry that I gave you the apparently wrong adivce about popping it...
I just don't see how anybody could possibly go about their daily business without totally rupturing that thing. (But then again, I work with my hands a lot...)

Thanks for the update... and please keep us posted!


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

that would totally drive me crazy having that on may hand!

oh ya, and clean your room!


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Man, I'd think about pressing charges too or at least make them pay for your bills.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

joedizzlempls said:


> i just don't understand why guys that are around 30 years old would A) be carrying firecrackers while they are out for a night at the bar, and B) have the presence of mind during a fight to think of lighting them off in your hands while pinning you down.


yeah..pretty much what i think of this thread...i call shenanigans...too retarded to be true..they took firecrackers out of there pockets...put them into your hand and held your hand down(with what, duct-tape?)

what happen to them? they were hold your hand, right????

Pool-loser dialogue- hey, lets kick there asses and hold there hands down with firecrackers???(c'mon now...i'll pass the kool-aid over to the next member...)

P.S-use to be a big pyro fan grow up...blew a firework in my hand onetime...thought i could light it and run...the wick burned quicker then i thought..sh*t blew up in hand...my hand was numb all day long was scaried as f*ck.







.but one things that stayied with me was not only a blister bubble but also a burn mark)


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

sh*t man..

I dont even know what to say. Id go wild.

Wear a mask and do some damage. hold em down take of their pants. Take out ur torch lighter. Have at it.
Make shure u have a few buddies WITH Masks.
..

If you try to find them and mess them up when they know its you. its never going to stop.
So wear masks.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Well u did the right thing cause i woulda been in jail by now...#1 I wouldn't of held any firworks in my hand and #2 I don't care how doods there woulda been, I woulda fucked them up and then winded up in jail. i wouldn't be taking sh*t like that from anyone. Doods lost so what its just a game


----------

